# Eurogames (remake Giochi Senza Frontiere)



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2019)

Dopo 20 anni dall'ultima messa in onda sulle reti Rai, ritorna *Giochi Senza Frontiere*, con un nuovo titolo "*Eurogames*". In gara Italia, Germania, Grecia, Polonia, Spagna e Russia. 

Il programma si svolgerà al Cinecittà World di Roma. Alla conduzione Ilary Blasi con Alvin.

Eurogames andrà in onda nella prima serata del *giovedì*, dal *19 settembre*, su *Canale 5*.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo 20 anni dall'ultima messa in onda sulle reti Rai, ritorna *Giochi Senza Frontiere*, con un nuovo titolo "*Eurogames*". In gara Italia, Germania, Grecia, Polonia, Spagna e Russia.
> 
> Il programma si svolgerà al Cinecittà World di Roma. Alla conduzione Ilary Blasi con Alvin.
> 
> Eurogames andrà in onda nella prima serata del *giovedì*, dal *19 settembre*, su *Canale 5*.


Un grosso "mah". Chi lo guarderà?


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Alla conduzione Ilary Blasi con Alvin.



già passata la voglia di guardarlo, una delle "signore spazzatura" e un idiota..


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> già passata la voglia di guardarlo, una delle "signore spazzatura" e un idiota..


Infatti...Io spero che floppi, così la Rai ci fa un pensierino e lo fa condurre da uno simpatico. Ci vedrei molto bene Alessandro Greco, che si rifà un pò allo stile dei conduttori anni 90, magari con Andrea Delogu (una delle poche presentatrici brave tra le nuove leve in tv).

Io vedrò Un Passo dal Cielo. Poi magari GSF me lo registro e gli darò uno sguardo, perchè prima di dare un giudizio definitivo preferisco sempre guardarla una cosa.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo 20 anni dall'ultima messa in onda sulle reti Rai, ritorna *Giochi Senza Frontiere*, con un nuovo titolo "*Eurogames*". In gara Italia, Germania, Grecia, Polonia, Spagna e Russia.
> 
> Il programma si svolgerà al Cinecittà World di Roma. Alla conduzione Ilary Blasi con Alvin.
> 
> Eurogames andrà in onda nella prima serata del *giovedì*, dal *19 settembre*, su *Canale 5*.


C'è da dire che secondo me, Mediaset non ci crede molto in questo prodotto, vedi la collocazione (giovedì da anni è un giorno nero per Canale 5, infatti lo stesso Bonolis preferisce andare al venerdì), in quanto è un programma dove non si parla di inciuci, non è trash e quindi la D'Urso il pomeriggio non può trarne alcun argomento per aumentare i suoi ascolti. Per questo Canale 5, ormai punta solo sui reality, perchè se vanno bene, ok, se vanno male, comunque fanno crescere gli ascolti dei programmi mattutini e pomeridiani.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Infatti...Io spero che floppi, così la Rai ci fa un pensierino e lo fa condurre da uno simpatico. Ci vedrei molto bene Alessandro Greco, che si rifà un pò allo stile dei conduttori anni 90, magari con Andrea Delogu (una delle poche presentatrici brave tra le nuove leve in tv).
> 
> Io vedrò Un Passo dal Cielo. Poi magari GSF me lo registro e gli darò uno sguardo, perchè prima di dare un giudizio definitivo preferisco sempre guardarla una cosa.



Si alessandro greco mi piaceva..stile sobrio e professionale..non a caso è finito a vendere materassi sulle emittenti locali con la ex moglie di roncato


----------



## Pit96 (18 Settembre 2019)

Ne avevo sentito parlare, ma credo che guarderò X-Factor. Al massimo lo registro per capire se vale la pena vederlo


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si alessandro greco mi piaceva..stile sobrio e professionale..non a caso è finito a vendere materassi sulle emittenti locali con la ex moglie di roncato


E stava facendo tornare qualche giovane a guardare la tv generalista di pomeriggio con Zero e Lode, che andava anche bene.

Ma ovviamente è stato tolto e ci hanno messo la Balivo, che da quello che ho letto costa pure di più e fa ascolti più bassi. Era un game che faceva ragionare, era troppo intelligente e quindi dava fastidio a qualcuno che vuole che il pubblico che guarda la televisione sia e rimanga una massa di imbecilli lobotomizzati.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un grosso "mah". Chi lo guarderà?



Io no, c'è Un Passo dal Cielo


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2019)

ma quelli che scrivono che c'è a un passo dalcielo, trollano? seriamente non l'ho capito.

ma chissene del conduttore, ilary è anche simpatica dai non è mica la marcuzzi.


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quelli che scrivono che c'è a un passo dalcielo, trollano? seriamente non l'ho capito.
> 
> ma chissene del conduttore, ilary è anche simpatica dai non è mica la marcuzzi.



Pazzi ma li capisco, sono nati probabilmente dal 94 in poi, non conoscono quello che c'è dietro Jsf.
Io spero davvero che non floppi perché non lo merita, poi chi sceglie i programmi in base ai conduttori.... lol.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quelli che scrivono che c'è a un passo dalcielo, trollano? seriamente non l'ho capito.
> 
> ma chissene del conduttore, ilary è anche simpatica dai non è mica la marcuzzi.


Ognuno è libero di guardare quello che vuole  . Poi perchè uno dovrebbe trollare perchè preferisce guardare altro? Mah.

Anch'io guardo Un Passo dal Cielo cmq e ne vado fiero.

In ogni caso, torniamo on topic e parliamo del programma in questione senza giudicare gli altri. Grazie  .


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Pazzi ma li capisco, sono nati probabilmente dal 94 in poi, non conoscono quello che c'è dietro Jsf.
> Io spero davvero che non floppi perché non lo merita, *poi chi sceglie i programmi in base ai conduttori*.... lol.


Beh non sarà il caso di GSF, ma il conduttore può dare tanto a un programma. Tipo, un conto era guardare l'eredità con Frizzi ed un altro ora con Insinna, tanto per fare un esempio.

Chiamatemi conservatore, o mentalmente chiuso, ma per me Giochi Senza Frontiere = Ettore Andenna e vederlo sostituito con la Blasi, mi viene un pò da ridere. Lo stesso vale per La Corrida, totalmente distrutta da Carlo Conti (in quel caso preferisco torni a Mediaset, magari ricondotta da Gerry Scotti che sostituì Corrado dignitosamente). Oppure Sarabanda con Mammucari e Belen a dir poco orrenda (Belen a parte).

In ogni caso, ti ringrazio perchè sei sempre attivo nel commentare post del genere e, perciò, meriti la mia ammirazione  [MENTION=3192]Raryof[/MENTION].


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ognuno è libero di guardare quello che vuole  . Poi perchè uno dovrebbe trollare perchè preferisce guardare altro? Mah.
> 
> Anch'io guardo Un Passo dal Cielo cmq e ne vado fiero.
> 
> In ogni caso, torniamo on topic e parliamo del programma in questione senza giudicare gli altri. Grazie  .



ma dicevo sul serio!! non so cosa sia ma a volte lo vedo nei programmi e mi chiedo "ma chi cavolo guarda sta roba" ahahaha

edit: pensavo fosse una soap o cose così, ho controllato adesso. c'è terence hill, grande


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2019)

Dai commenti dei vari blog sulla televisione, ho letto che ieri durante Rosy Abate su Canale 5 (io ho guardato la partita di champions della Juve) hanno fatto un sacco, ma proprio un sacco di promo su Amici Vip, TI VIP e sul programma serale di Barbara D'Urso, e zero, ripeto ZERO su Eurogames nonostante sarebbe andato in onda il giorno dopo, limitandosi ad una scritta in sovrimpressione misteriosamente scomparsa una volta finita la partita. Qualcuno può confermare? Se è così, che vi dicevo? E' un programma che vogliono sotterrare e, probabilmente, messo in piedi solo per dare il posto a Ilary Blasi altrimenti senza programmi quest'anno dopo che ha rifiutato il GF Vip.

In ogni caso, sono sicuro che anche se floppasse lo rivedremo l'anno prossimo su altre reti.


----------



## Mika (19 Settembre 2019)

Io lo vedrò perché così ricorderò i bei anni '80.


----------



## Raryof (19 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dai commenti dei vari blog sulla televisione, ho letto che ieri durante Rosy Abate su Canale 5 (io ho guardato la partita di champions della Juve) hanno fatto un sacco, ma proprio un sacco di promo su Amici Vip, TI VIP e sul programma serale di Barbara D'Urso, e zero, ripeto ZERO su Eurogames nonostante sarebbe andato in onda il giorno dopo, limitandosi ad una scritta in sovrimpressione misteriosamente scomparsa una volta finita la partita. Qualcuno può confermare? Se è così, che vi dicevo? E' un programma che vogliono sotterrare e, probabilmente, messo in piedi solo per dare il posto a Ilary Blasi altrimenti senza programmi quest'anno dopo che ha rifiutato il GF Vip.
> 
> In ogni caso, sono sicuro che anche se floppasse lo rivedremo l'anno prossimo su altre reti.



Non capisco questa caccia al piccione verso questo programma, mi sembra la tipica mentalità italiana...
Questo programma ha un potenziale ancora maggiore perché appare sicuramente ancora molto work in progress, ad esempio Francia e Svizzera mancano e ci saranno dall'anno prossimo, dal momento che tutte le televisioni si metteranno d'accordo il programma attecchirà meglio perché oltre qui in Italia ha sempre avuto molto successo pure in Portogallo, Spagna, Svizzera e prima della chiusura nel 99 si stava espandendo verso Est, Ungheria ecc.
Qui appare chiaro che la regia sia tutta italiana, alcuni paesi non hanno capito lo spirito campanilistico del programma (a parte Spagna e Italia), sono paesi nuovi, Russia, Polonia, troverei strano se il programma dovesse floppare e non venisse riproposto per colpa di qualche raiunista... ma di cosa vi preoccupate? le vecchiette di Raiuno non mancheranno neanche stasera, tranquillo ^^


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non capisco questa caccia al piccione verso questo programma, mi sembra la tipica mentalità italiana...
> Questo programma ha un potenziale ancora maggiore perché appare sicuramente ancora molto work in progress, ad esempio Francia e Svizzera mancano e ci saranno dall'anno prossimo, dal momento che tutte le televisioni si metteranno d'accordo il programma attecchirà meglio perché oltre qui in Italia ha sempre avuto molto successo pure in Portogallo, Spagna, Svizzera e prima della chiusura nel 99 si stava espandendo verso Est, Ungheria ecc.
> Qui appare chiaro che la regia sia tutta italiana, alcuni paesi non hanno capito lo spirito campanilistico del programma (a parte Spagna e Italia), sono paesi nuovi, Russia, Polonia, troverei strano se il programma dovesse floppare e non venisse riproposto per colpa di qualche raiunista... ma di cosa vi preoccupate? le vecchiette di Raiuno non mancheranno neanche stasera, tranquillo ^^


Ma guarda che se il programma fosse come i vecchi fasti, sarei contento pure io  . Infatti lo guarderò, seppur in differita (tanto il programma è registrato, ma era così anche tanti anni fa?). Sono solo polemico sulla collocazione, quando poteva andare tranquillamente al venerdì, ma si sa, l'amico di Maria Carlo Conti al venerdì non deve essere infastidito, così vince facile (credete ancora ad una vera concorrenza tra Rai e Mediaset?). 

Per il resto, non tifo per nessuna rete, sono solo un fan di Massimo Giletti...


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2019)

Ilary Blasi e Alvin mostrano il set.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ilary Blasi e Alvin mostrano il set.



Certo che la Blasi ormai pare una di quelle attrici ***** che col tempo e i lifting finiscono per assomigliare sempre più a una specie di trans..
Comunque penso guarderò i primi 20 minuti, poi so già mi stuferà..Su Iris c'è Striptease, forse opterò per quello


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2019)

l'ho seguito un po',non ha la stessa presa di quello anni novanta sinceramente


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2019)

*Flop di ascolti: solo il 16% di share e 3 milioni di spettatori.*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Flop di ascolti: solo il 16% di share e 3 milioni di spettatori.*


Flop telefonatissimo! Giorno difficilissimo, mancata diretta (ed un GSF in registrata non ha senso) e scarsissima pubblicità. Ieri ho visto i minuti finali, poi guarderò il resto magari più in là, ma ho trovato ridicolo durante il programma il countdown fisso in alto a destra di 3 giorni per Domenica Live della D'urso che tra l'altro è un programma pomeridiano, neanche serale. Questa è Canale 5 ormai, una rete che punta solo sul trash becero, sul gossip e sulla De Filippi non a caso è seguita quasi solo da pubblico femminile. 

E pensare che era il mio canale preferito quando ero piccolo.


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2019)

per rilanciarlo bisognerebbe fare la diretta contemporanea con altri paesi,almeno quelli con fuso orario accettabile,poi mettere conduttori migliori e giochi anche meno sciocchi.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> per rilanciarlo bisognerebbe fare la diretta contemporanea con altri paesi,almeno quelli con fuso orario accettabile,poi mettere conduttori migliori e giochi anche meno sciocchi.


La diretta costerebbe troppo. Già è stato tanto uno sforzo economico per farlo tornare in onda. L'unica speranza per rilanciarlo è cambiare il giorno di collocazione, ma a quanto pare Mediaset vuole liberarsene presto.


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2019)

leggo online che sia stato richiesto da vari paesi europei già da anni,poi era stato messo anche come progetto da finanziare dalla precedente commissione europea.
questo è già co-finanziato anche dalla Francia,se si unissero tutti gli sforzi si potrebbe fare una specie di europeo dei giochi popolari.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che se il programma fosse come i vecchi fasti, sarei contento pure io  . Infatti lo guarderò, seppur in differita (tanto il programma è registrato, ma era così anche tanti anni fa?). Sono solo polemico sulla collocazione, quando poteva andare tranquillamente al venerdì, *ma si sa, l'amico di Maria Carlo Conti al venerdì non deve essere infastidito*, così vince facile (credete ancora ad una vera concorrenza tra Rai e Mediaset?).
> 
> Per il resto, non tifo per nessuna rete, sono solo un fan di Massimo Giletti...



Ma fanno ancora tale e quale show?! Ma bastaa!!!
Mai sopportata quell'aurea melensa che permea quel programma..terribile..anche Conti poi non lo sopporto più con quella risata fintissima..

Ieri sera comunque ho dato un occhio al programma, francamente temevo peggio ma comunque assolutamente non adatto alla tv odierna, si vede lo stampo "datato"..anche i conducenti che si sforzano di esibire un campanilismo innaturale è evidente..i giochi sono anche divertenti, ma alla fine annoiano in fretta..
Simpatico, ma comunque improbabile, Yuri Chechi nella veste di arbitro/giudice (comunque quello che ne è uscito meglio per quanto ho visto).

Il programma poi stona un po' perché da un lato c'è la pretesa di dargli uno spessore internazionale, dall'altro è evidente che è tutto realizzato in italia.
Alla fine la cosa più memorabile il completino della blasi per la prima mezz'ora..con la sgambatura del body che esce dai pantaloni.. 

Non credo vedrò altre puntate.


----------



## Route66 (20 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> per rilanciarlo bisognerebbe fare la diretta contemporanea con altri paesi,almeno quelli con fuso orario accettabile,poi mettere conduttori migliori e giochi anche meno sciocchi.



La diretta temo sia impossibile da fare con i tempi morti che ci sono durante i cambi gioco e/o di squadra.
Ho visto i primi tre blocchi pubblicitari e poi ho rinunciato ma cmq non avendo grandi aspettative non posso dire che abbia fatto schifo.
Riproporre un programma di successo degli anni 80/90 quando non c'era ancora tutto il mondo web e tutta l'offerta di programmi attuale è un bel rischio.
Se non c'è "pelo", tette e trash non avrà molto successo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Settembre 2019)

Visto un'oretta ieri.

E' il primo programma che vedo su Mediaset da forse 10 anni.

Il programma non è male, così come i conduttori.

Va però di molto sgrossato.

Ok che avere una sede fissa abbassa i costi di produzione, ma secondo me se si vuole fare è necessario che la sede sia itinerante, che ogni sede facci a gara con le altre per realizzare la puntata più bella. I costi aumenterebbero, ma se aumentassero i paesi e ci fossero dei finanziamenti europei come il vecchio jsf si potrebbe fare. I giochi devono avere l'ambientazione di dove il paese si svolge, non dei paesi ospitati.

I paesi in gara non possono essere le capitali, è fondamentale che siano paesotti a cui interessa farsi conoscere, ma nei quali i concorrenti sono conosciuti da tutto il paese e si sentono veramente investiti di rappresentanza, che senso hanno Monaco e Varsavia?

Alcuni giochi non sono proprio venuti (ma li hanno provati?). Non è possibile vedere 3 minuti le squadre incastrate perchè non riescono ad uscire dalla piscina, bastava alzare il livello di 30 cm. Altri sono stati affrontati in completa violazione delle regole.

I giochi vanno ambientati molto di più per descriverne il significato, altrimenti sono solo meccanici. 

La gara deve essere seguita graficamente in modo più preciso (punteggi parziali in sovrinpessione, intertempi...) La serietà del gioco è fondamentale. Deve passare che è un gioco serio fatto per vincere e non per passare una serata in allegria (quella è la conseguenza), meno risate, più cattiveria agonistica, anche dei presentatori.

In generale un programma interessante, che non va abbandonato, ma migliorato.


----------



## Raryof (20 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Visto un'oretta ieri.
> 
> E' il primo programma che vedo su Mediaset da forse 10 anni.
> 
> ...



Ottimo, hai centrato il punto.
Ma sono cose che si sanno, l'Italia e mediaset ha rischiato ma ha comunque dato il via ad una cosa che nessun altro paese, a parte forse la Francia, avrebbe potuto riproporre così proprio per rilanciarlo e dare il via al trenino, vedrai che entreranno pure paesi abituèe dei giochi che ieri magari si sono un attimo ingelositi.
Per essere mancato 20 anni ieri devo dire che sono rimasto colpito, non hanno stravolto quasi niente e la giuria è stata molto mano mano, ci sta, si vede anche che alcuni paesi che ieri hanno raggiunto le prime posizioni sono praticamente dei rookie, hanno mandato capitali o paesi molto grandi e hanno preso molto sul serio la competizione, succedeva la stessa cosa coi paesi dell'est a fine anni 90.
Sul fatto dei costi è impossibile rendere jsf itinerante finché non entreranno in gioco altri paesi cardini di questi giochi, Francia, Svizzera, anche il Portogallo (col mitico Eladio Climaco), dal punto di vista dell'organizzazione l'Italia ha fatto il suo, non è poco, trovo anch'io assurdo che certi giochi debbano rappresentare paesi stranieri partecipanti su suolo italiano, farli e trovare ambientazioni del posto come succedeva quando si andava in Galles o Portogallo o Malta o Yugoslavia cambia tutto e renderebbe il gioco molto più interessante e meno fake.
I giochi non possono essere semplici, dai, alcuni si sono proprio bloccati all'inizio ma è normale, vedrai che ci lavoreranno, io ad esempio ho trovato quasi impossibile il percorso con la gente che calciava da sotto, manco Gesù ci sarebbe arrivato senza problemi senza prendere la parte a lato.. poi il tragitto da fare dentro la bolla... una è passata le altre ferme, probabilmente è anche questione di rendere i giochi più corti ma al tempo stesso non facili.
Per quanto riguarda i conduttori ho trovato Alvin veramente sul pezzo con Ilary che si è adeguata e lo ha seguito, io sarei curioso di rivedere Ardenna, spero lo ospitino più avanti, chissà, alla fine la Rai lo ha fatto fuori mica mediaset.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2019)

Andenna lo rivorrei proprio alla conduzione fissa di un programma, altro che comparsata. Se lavora Costanzo a più di 80 anni, meriterebbe anche e soprattutto lui.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2019)

Tutti qui, Andenna commenta il ritorno di GSF Ettore Andenna contro Eurogames


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2019)

*Grave flop di ascolti: seconda puntata al 12% di share e meno di 2 milioni e mezzo di spettatori.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Grave flop di ascolti: seconda puntata al 12% di share e meno di 2 milioni e mezzo di spettatori.*



Prevedibile..la prima puntata magari l'ha seguita qualcuno come me per curiosità e nostalgia..poi visto il programma passa la voglia..ieri sera ho preferito (ri)guardare l'Ultimo Samurai sul canale 20


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Prevedibile..la prima puntata magari l'ha seguita qualcuno come me per curiosità e nostalgia..poi visto il programma passa la voglia..ieri sera ho preferito (ri)guardare l'Ultimo Samurai sul canale 20


C'è da dire che il format è stato trattato malissimo da Mediaset. Pubblicità scarsissima e collocazione pessima (che poi è un programma estivo, che senso ha metterlo in autunno). Ero sicurissimo del flop.

Ormai, puntano solo sul trash. Hanno messo sto programma solo per dare il posto a Ilary Blasi che ha rifiutato di rifare il GF Vip la cui prossima edizione la condurrà Signorini  .

Ora che cedano il format alla Rai, o ancora meglio, a Sky visto anche il flop di X-Factor che sta andando malissimo, potrebbero puntare su GSF che è molto meglio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che il format è stato trattato malissimo da Mediaset. Pubblicità scarsissima e collocazione pessima (che poi è un programma estivo, che senso ha metterlo in autunno). Ero sicurissimo del flop.
> 
> Ormai, puntano solo sul trash. Hanno messo sto programma solo per dare il posto a Ilary Blasi che ha rifiutato di rifare il GF Vip la cui prossima edizione la condurrà Signorini  .
> 
> Ora che cedano il format alla Rai, o ancora meglio, a Sky visto anche il flop di X-Factor che sta andando malissimo, potrebbero puntare su GSF che è molto meglio.



è normale che X Factor stia andando male, per due motivi, il primo sono i giudici ridicoli di quest'anno..ormai la maionchi non può tenere su il palco da sola..perdere in un colpo solo agnelli e fedex ha affossato il programma..ma poi anche la ripetitività..
A parte in UK, dove è nato, in tutto il mondo il format ha fatto 4-5 stagioni, da qualche parte 8 (in USA solo 3)..
da noi siamo alla 13esima edizione!! 
Alla lunga stufa..


----------



## Mika (27 Settembre 2019)

Ho visto tutte e due le puntate e avendo visto ampiamente quello della Rai posso dire che il programma in se è buono, anche i conduttori, ma mi sa di messo la tanto per fare qualcosa. Potevano farlo meglio. Oltretutto se lo filano solo chi è cresciuto con l'edizione degli anni 70-80-90. Un programma buttato.


----------



## juventino (27 Settembre 2019)

La televisione italiana ormai è composta al 90% da trash e talk show politici (quindi altro trash, stavolta unito a propaganda). Personalmente accendo la tv soltanto per guardare le partite e lo sport (manco più i film, visto che Netflix e Amazon Prime li guardo soprattutto su tablet).


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ho visto tutte e due le puntate e avendo visto ampiamente quello della Rai posso dire che il programma in se è buono, anche i conduttori, *ma mi sa di messo la tanto per fare qualcosa*. Potevano farlo meglio. Oltretutto se lo filano solo chi è cresciuto con l'edizione degli anni 70-80-90. Un programma buttato.


E' proprio così. Mediaset non vede l'ora di cestinarlo, è stato rimesso in vita perchè l'ha suggerito Ilary a Piersilvio (che ha zero idee) visto che non voleva più condurre il GF Vip. Peccato veramente!

Comunque è un programma non da ammiraglia, l'avrei visto molto bene su Italia 1, ma ormai quella è una rete morta fanno solo Le Iene (due puntate a settimana addirittura per tenere a galla il canale) e basta.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> La televisione italiana ormai è composta al 90% da trash e talk show politici (quindi altro trash, stavolta unito a propaganda). Personalmente accendo la tv soltanto per guardare le partite e lo sport (manco più i film, visto che Netflix e Amazon Prime li guardo soprattutto su tablet).


La tv generalista ormai è tenuta in vita dal pubblico anziano, non a caso le reti più viste sono quelle Rai ed i talk politici in generale. Maria De Filippi su Canale 5, invece, è l'unica che fa ascolti proprio perchè solo lei riesce a catturare il pubblico over 60 solitamente fedele alla Rai (che fa ascolti per il medesimo motivo). I giovani che guardano quei canali sono solo una minoranza di truzzi e bimbeminkia fan di Uomini e donne. Pure l'ultima edizione di Ciao Darwin, per dire, non ha fatto più i numeri stratosferici di qualche anno fa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Grave flop di ascolti: seconda puntata al 12% di share e meno di 2 milioni e mezzo di spettatori.*



ma perchè parli di flop, ci sono dei dati attesi non rispettati?


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La tv generalista ormai è tenuta in vita dal pubblico anziano, non a caso le reti più viste sono quelle Rai ed i talk politici in generale. Maria De Filippi su Canale 5, invece, è l'unica che fa ascolti proprio perchè solo lei riesce a catturare il pubblico over 60 solitamente fedele alla Rai (che fa ascolti per il medesimo motivo). I giovani che guardano quei canali sono solo una minoranza di truzzi e bimbeminkia fan di Uomini e donne. Pure l'ultima edizione di Ciao Darwin, per dire, non ha fatto più i numeri stratosferici di qualche anno fa.



Ma infatti forse sarebbe ora di prendere atto che la tv generalista è semplicemente superata, un concetto morente e senza futuro.

Anche i TG ormai, con canali che fanno 24 ore di informazione sono roba senza senso, o il meteo in tv..

Viviamo una fase di radicale trasformazione dell'entertainment..il colpo di grazia saranno i contenuti in VR che arriveranno nei prossimi anni..lì la tv sarà al capolinea definitivo..


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma perchè parli di flop, ci sono dei dati attesi non rispettati?


Una trasmissione su una rete ammiraglia, in prime time, deve quantomeno stare al 18% e non scendere da quella soglia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una trasmissione su una rete ammiraglia, in prime time, deve quantomeno stare al 18% e non scendere da quella soglia.



capisco. ma questo 18 chi lo stabilisce? è al passo coi tempi? non siamo più ne a 20 ne a 10 anni fa. adesso la gente che guardava JSF sta su facebook o sui forum...


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> capisco. ma questo 18 chi lo stabilisce? è al passo coi tempi? non siamo più ne a 20 ne a 10 anni fa. adesso la gente che guardava JSF sta su facebook o sui forum...


Beh, conta che già qualche anno fa era un floppone fare il 18% (l'ultima edizione di Paperissima nel 2013 faceva questi numeri ed è stato deciso di chiuderla per sempre), ora con il calo della platea ti perdonano. Mi ricordo che negli anni 90', c'era un programma Non Dimenticate lo spazzolino da denti di Fiorello che faceva ascolti vicini ai 5 milioni, cioè molto più di tutti i varietà del sabato sera attualmente in onda, e venne considerato un fiasco, oggi se fai quei numeri ti fanno santo.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2019)

*Ascolti sempre più al crollo: terza puntata a 2 milioni di spettatori e 10.6% di share. Eurogames superato da Un Passo dal Cielo al 18,6% e, addirittura, dalla concorrenza interna de Le Iene su Italia 1 al 10.8%. Si allontanano sempre di più, per non dire definitivamente, le possibilità di una riconferma del format il prossimo anno.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ascolti sempre più al crollo: terza puntata a 2 milioni di spettatori e 10.6% di share. Eurogames superato da Un Passo dal Cielo al 18,6% e, addirittura, dalla concorrenza interna de Le Iene su Italia 1 al 10.8%. Si allontanano sempre di più, per non dire definitivamente, le possibilità di una riconferma del format il prossimo anno.*


Mediaset vergognosa. Sia mai tutelare i format buoni.

La D'Urso o la De Filippi, per esempio, mai si permetteranno di posizionarle contro Le Iene che hanno lo stesso pubblico di Eurogames. Quest'anno, per dire, hanno tolto il programma di Italia 1 dalla domenica (da 20 anni giorno storico della trasmissione) per favorire Non è la D'Urso, mettendolo al giovedì per far crollare ancora di più i giochi.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2019)

*Ascolti a picco nella quinta puntata: 9,8% di share e meno di 2 milioni di spettatori. Eurogames, ancora una volta, superato da Le Iene su Italia 1 che ha realizzato il 12% di share. 

Ilary Blasi in merito al flop ha dichiarato: "Questo è un programma che ho fortemente voluto. Va male? Ce ne faremo una ragione, le tragedie sono altre".*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ascolti a picco nella quinta puntata: 9,8% di share e meno di 2 milioni di spettatori. Eurogames, ancora una volta, superato da Le Iene su Italia 1 che ha realizzato il 12% di share.
> 
> Ilary Blasi in merito al flop ha dichiarato: "Questo è un programma che ho fortemente voluto. Va male? Ce ne faremo una ragione, le tragedie sono altre".*


La moglie di Totti rifiutata dai telespettatori proprio  . Tanto valeva farlo condurre al marito, magari conquistava il pubblico femminile che è quello che in prevalenza guarda Mediaset.


----------



## smallball (18 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ascolti a picco nella quinta puntata: 9,8% di share e meno di 2 milioni di spettatori. Eurogames, ancora una volta, superato da Le Iene su Italia 1 che ha realizzato il 12% di share.
> 
> Ilary Blasi in merito al flop ha dichiarato: "Questo è un programma che ho fortemente voluto. Va male? Ce ne faremo una ragione, le tragedie sono altre".*



la D'Urso e' intoccabile....


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2019)

Mi auguro che i giochi se li prenda Sky e li metta in diretta come ai vecchi tempi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La moglie di Totti rifiutata dai telespettatori proprio  . Tanto valeva farlo condurre al marito, magari conquistava il pubblico femminile che è quello che in prevalenza guarda Mediaset.



va be come hai detto tu più volte, se metti anche le iene un po' di pubblico te lo portano via. non credo sia per colpa di ilary.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> va be come hai detto tu più volte, se metti anche le iene un po' di pubblico te lo portano via. non credo sia per colpa di ilary.


Le Iene tolte dalla domenica e messe, guarda caso, proprio al giovedì. Le Iene che, una volta finito Eurogames, tornerà alla domenica e D'Urso spostata al lunedì. Che caso  .


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le Iene tolte dalla domenica e messe, guarda caso, proprio al giovedì. Le Iene che, una volta finito Eurogames, tornerà alla domenica e D'Urso spostata al lunedì. Che caso  .



bo si fanno i dispetti da soli? ahahaha
cioè l'obiettivo di farsi autoconcorrenza quale sarebbe?


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2019)

Secondo me poteva anche funzionare, però hanno sbagliato in tutto per tutto la collocazione.
Prima di tutto il giovedì sera è troppo affollato come concorrenza, con fiction su Rai 1, talk show su rete 4 e la7, xfactor su Sky. E soprattutto non era canale 5 il canale adatto. Un programma come giochi senza frontiere era l'ideale per rilanciare un po' Italia 1 che, tolte le iene, ormai fa meno ascolti di rete 4.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo me poteva anche funzionare, però hanno sbagliato in tutto per tutto la collocazione.
> Prima di tutto il giovedì sera è troppo affollato come concorrenza, con fiction su Rai 1, talk show su rete 4 e la7, xfactor su Sky. E soprattutto non era canale 5 il canale adatto. Un programma come giochi senza frontiere era l'ideale per rilanciare un po' Italia 1 che, tolte le iene, ormai fa meno ascolti di rete 4.


Stessa cosa che ho detto pure io in questo topic. Il giovedì è sempre stato un brutto giorno per Canale 5, fallì persino Bonolis con il ritorno di Chi Ha Incastrato Peter Pan, la cui ultima edizione fu orrenda. Perchè il pubblico giovane, che rimane a casa preferisce guardare X-Factor o addirittura, quei pochi rimasti a guardare la tv generalista, la fiction (si, perchè le fiction del giovedì sono guardate molto anche dai ragazzi, vedi Don Matteo che fa risultati monstri, nonostante la prima rete abbia una base prevalentemente di over) e mettere Eurogames in quel giorno, in contemporanea con Le Iene, significa solo una cosa: malafede. Perchè non provare il venerdì, dove l'anno scorso con Ciao Darwin, Canale 5 tornò a prevalere su Carlo Conti?

Per quanto riguarda Italia 1, ormai è un canale morto su cui non investono più per paura di fare concorrenza a Canale 5 che negli ultimi anni, in prima serata, eccetto Maria e qualche eccezione tipo Ciao Darwin ed il breve ritorno al boom dei reality tra il 2017 ed il 2018, sta faticando parecchio. Mi ricordo ancora quando Antonio Ricci pretese la cancellazione di Sarabanda, perchè metteva in difficoltà Striscia, infatti adesso in quella fascia ci vanno le repliche di CSI in loop. Che tristezza!


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2019)

*Ultima puntata al flop storico e record negativo: 1.554.000 spettatori pari all’8.2% di share. Eurogames superato ancora dalle Iene su Italia 1 (9.9% di share) e tallonato da Rai 3 con la Carrà ed il suo A Raccontare Comincia Tu (6.2% di share). A vincere la serata, come al solito, Un Passo dal Cielo 5 su Rai 1 (più di 4 milioni e 19.3% di share).*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ultima puntata al flop storico e record negativo: 1.554.000 spettatori pari all’8.2% di share. Eurogames superato ancora dalle Iene su Italia 1 (9.9% di share) e tallonato da Rai 3 con la Carrà ed il suo A Raccontare Comincia Tu (6.2% di share). A vincere la serata, come al solito, Un Passo dal Cielo 5 su Rai 1 (più di 4 milioni e 19.3% di share).*


Addio giochi (quantomeno su Mediaset)! C'è da dire, che io fin dall'inizio avevo previsto il floppone, quindi non sono per niente sorpreso. Format collocato malissimo, in una rete dove ormai fa bene solo la De Filippi. Poi, mettiamoci che i giochi non hanno più la presa di una volta. Li vedrei bene su Sky o su una rete cadetta generalista.


----------

